# Empress Fireplace Manual



## TorontoHI (Nov 13, 2016)

looking for the manual for Empress models 736-737
  factory built late 1980's Burlington Ontario
ULC610
any suggestions?


----------



## begreen (Nov 13, 2016)

Do you mean the Enviro Empress pellet stove?
http://www.enviro.com/images/manuals-brochures/tech-manuals/Empress-FS-Manual.pdf


----------



## TorontoHI (Nov 13, 2016)

for some reason my post was moved to the Pellet stove section but it is not a Pellet stove.


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 13, 2016)

Sorry you got moved by mistake ... there is a pellet stove that is popular that is also an "Empress".


----------



## begreen (Nov 13, 2016)

My bad. I didn't know there was an Empress gas fireplace.


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 13, 2016)

Company was in Burlington, ON and folded ...

Caught some info on a HVAC site that mentioned some of the former employees started up CFM Inc. known as Majestic Fireplace...  
This doesn't look good though ... recall on 2 fireplaces
http://www.dunnheating.com/usercont...Insta_Flame and Northern Flame Fireplaces.pdf

Not likely you would get much info from them as they would not want the liability for another manufacturer...

Due to it's age, you might want to go to "Plan B" ...   You may luck out with a local shop that has been in business for a while and may have serviced them in the past.  Good luck!


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 13, 2016)

Could try a search of shops that carry Majestic Fireplace to learn who services them locally....
http://www.majesticproducts.com/WhereToBuy


----------



## TorontoHI (Nov 13, 2016)

begreen said:


> My bad. I didn't know there was an Empress gas fireplace.


its a wood burning factory built fireplace, which is where I originally posted it.   Hope it's not moved to  the gas section !   Since I posted it in wood burning I didn't think I needed to state that in the message ):


----------



## TorontoHI (Nov 13, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> Company was in Burlington, ON and folded ...
> 
> Caught some info on a HVAC site that mentioned some of the former employees started up CFM Inc. known as Majestic Fireplace...
> This doesn't look good though ... recall on 2 fireplaces
> ...



Thanks, but it is a wood burning fireplace, not gas.  I called the local major fireplace store (Marshs) but no luck there.


----------



## begreen (Nov 13, 2016)

Due to the lack of info on the product we have just been guessing. There is some chatter on the hvac forums on the Empress 736, but that is all I found. Can you post a clear picture of the manufacturer's label for this fireplace?


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 13, 2016)

What is at issue?  Why the need of a manual?

Info I saw on Empress was natural gas related ......  It is a 30+/- year old fireplace so hard to expect us to recognize it as a wood only fireplace.  This is the first I've head of the company.  And you might be surprised with some of the oddities that we see as moderators

The reuse of the name for other fire related appliances adds another wrinkle.  Would you expect the manual from a 1970s Mustang to be the same as the 2014 Mustang?

So, sorry you got shuffled around but can't suggest we aren't trying to help.... just may not be able to.


----------



## Hamiltonion (Mar 31, 2017)

TorontoHI said:


> Thanks, but it is a wood burning fireplace, not gas.  I called the local major fireplace store (Marshs) but no luck there.


My husband and I worked at the company. The place was called empress fireplaces and the manufacturing part was called Hevac. My hubby was one of the service guys as well as working on the line at the Burlington location.  I worked at the Mississauga location in the office. He doesn't have any manuals but may be able to assist you online.


----------



## jetsam (Mar 31, 2017)

begreen said:


> Welcome. Was this a gas fireplace or wood fireplace?



I heard it was a pellet stove.


----------



## begreen (Mar 31, 2017)

Nevermind, it's a wood unit. Hard to find info on a 30 yr old unit.


----------



## jetsam (Mar 31, 2017)

I did find a few threads on other forums where people were looking for parts or manuals, but none of them got anything useful back.

A chance to question one of the techs who serviced them is pretty darn good though!


----------



## TorontoHI (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi folks, thanks for all the info.  Just to update you, this unit was installed in a townhouse condo complex. I probably should have posted pics originally to help.  What happened was, since the fireplaces were installed in most units originally, I asked the owner to enquire to neighbours to find out if anyone had a manual and someone did!   So that's how I ended up getting the manual, and here it is.  Although since most of you are in the USA, and this unit was made  in Canada a long time ago it will probably not help much.


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks for coming back with the manual and glad you were able to find one.  I know the condo my son was renting in Winnipeg decided to remove all the fireplaces from the units ... liability and age of the fireplaces being the big determinant.


----------



## Prichard (Jan 2, 2018)

Hamiltonion said:


> My husband and I worked at the company. The place was called empress fireplaces and the manufacturing part was called Hevac. My hubby was one of the service guys as well as working on the line at the Burlington location.  I worked at the Mississauga location in the office. He doesn't have any manuals but may be able to assist you online.


Hi.  I have a two sided empress 747 ST and want to change the gasket (s) on the window side of the fireplace to stop the smoke from escaping.  Would you happen to know the proper size of the gasket?  Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Tom Payne (Oct 27, 2020)

We are in a Toronto Condo with about (50) of these installed.   Any information on where to get parts or service would be greatly appreciated.    Installation Manual is attached


----------



## chimneychick (Jun 9, 2021)

Prichard said:


> Hi.  I have a two sided empress 747 ST and want to change the gasket (s) on the window side of the fireplace to stop the smoke from escaping.  Would you happen to know the proper size of the gasket?  Thank you so much for your help.


The Empress 747ST fireplace did not come with standard gasketing [at least when we sold them]
It is a non airtight unit


----------

